
Mountain range formation and tectonics in Mediterranean studied for first time - QueensGambit
https://www.uu.nl/en/news/mountain-range-formation-and-plate-tectonics-in-the-mediterranean-region-integrally-studied-for-the
======
QueensGambit
The research, coordinated by Utrecht University, reveals how a piece of
continental crust the size of Greenland that once separated from North Africa
plunged into the earth's mantle under Southern Europe.

